# Case DX45 hydro help



## MurderersRow (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,
I started my tractor this morning, it was cold out (around 12 degrees). I put the tractor in gear, released the brake, and hit the reverse pedal and the engine died. I repeated this several times. I can leave the tractor in either gear I or II, and it runs fine. I can release the brake and it still runs fine. However, everytime I push on either the forward or reverse pedal the tractor dies. This is a totally new issue for me. At first I thought it might be an issue with how cold it was, but I wanted to get some advice from someone who knows. Thanks guys.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, there are a couple of things....you must have had it plugged in to get it started. Is there a FEL on it? What year is it? Mine is an '04.
What I do with mine is fire it up and let it warm up for a bit. Then I raise and lower the boom and bucket slowly to push the oil through the system before I do much of anything... slowly mind you, to prevent seals blowing etc.
What are you running for oil? Are you using "Hy-Tran Ultra" Hydraulic oil? What about your HST hydraulic filter? I run a winter filter all year long, saves me some grief in the cold weather.
Is your brake actually releasing, or is the brake handle just disengaging and the brake is staying on? How is the safety button under the seat? Maybe there is a bit of debrise under there that is causing the tractor to shut down with a little movement?


----------



## Pedalstomper78 (Nov 6, 2012)

12 degrees, a tractor will start if you run the glow plugs. Mine does at least. Just takes a few cranks. 
Will it go forward at all? 

Just because you've released the brake pedals, I have a sneaking suspicion that the brakes are stuck on. If the tractor is outside, I'm wondering if the levers underneath have iced up.


----------

